# Slim, hot blonde needs ideas on how to improve figure (with pics) x x x x



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

.......is a title that would get lots of red-blooded men clicking onto a thread like dogs with two dicks.

However, the reality is that i'm a 38 year old Yorkshireman wanting to build my physique to it's ultimate potential. I'm a natty and at my age don't see that ever changing.

I've always been reasonably fit and in shape. I've played football, trained and ran all my life. I'm now looking to cut back on the cardio and use most of my time and effort growing.

I've been training purely for size around a year now and results have been decent, i'm hoping the advice on here will help me get bigger GGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!

Hopefully my stoopid/newbie questions will be minimal.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha welcome to UKM


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Welcome

Sounds like you need pro-10


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Let down of the year =(


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

VERY disappointed  welcome.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

OP you are dead to me now.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i feel bad negging you but, i just lit you up..

Now you are welcome but dont ever mislead me again pmsl X


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i feel bad negging you but, i just lit you up..
> 
> Now you are welcome but dont ever mislead me again pmsl X


you have some rep power big boy!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome or whatever....... :sleeping:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

big steve said:


> you have some rep power big boy!


yes i fcukin do bro. you wanna taste it in a neg fashion lol !!!


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Gutted I had cock in hand and everything.......


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like i'll have to post some pics of my wife to get them reps up!!!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

superdazzler said:


> Looks like i'll have to post some pics of my wife to get them reps up!!!!!


Now your talking


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

OK, we're waiting with reps at the ready


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

lol, think i might let you all down again.

No pix on works PC.


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

Jackpot


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yes i fcukin do bro. you wanna taste it in a neg fashion lol !!!


i was hoping you would rep me!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

big steve said:


> i was hoping you would rep me!


for what ??? i dont give power reps out willy nilly you know X


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> for what ??? i dont give power reps out willy nilly you know X


for being awsome, why else:lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

big steve said:


> for being awsome, why else:lol:


Look fcukin begging for reps will only get you negged bro :cursing:


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Look fcukin begging for reps will only get you negged bro :cursing:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

poor lad been negged!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> poor lad been negged!


yeah it was the nicest welcome i could give him, now he can only get better pmsl !!! although it will take a few reps to get him out of that red X


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

haha - what an introduction. Well done and welcome!


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

What a legend!! Welcome to team!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Cheers boys, not sure about the reps bit. Is it terminal?

Is it like ebay? will no-one buy a toddler chewed Fisher Price slide from me now?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

superdazzler said:


> Cheers boys, not sure about the reps bit. Is it terminal?
> 
> Is it like ebay? will no-one buy a toddler chewed Fisher Price slide from me now?


stop it i feel bad now for negging you lol.. neg me back mate it will make me feel better !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Your in the green but you have been warned..

MIDNIGHT OR RED !


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Nah we're cool.

I'll save the negative reps for the tossers.


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

superdazzler said:


> .......is a title that would get lots of red-blooded men clicking onto a thread like dogs with two dicks.
> 
> However, the reality is that i'm a 38 year old Yorkshireman wanting to build my physique to it's ultimate potential. I'm a natty and at my age don't see that ever changing.
> 
> ...


Witty...very funny, welcome.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BTW l repped you coz you said you want to get bigger, at least your not one of those pricks who doesnt want to get too big !


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Cheers Milky.

I can see the conversation tonight at home.

"Daz?"

"Yes my little flower of the orient"

"Why are you going through those pictures of me, I thought we only looked at those special ones together"

"Yes my sugar-plum princess, but i need to do something with one of them, you do trust me sweetie-pie don't you?"

"I suppose"

"Cos what it is....is that I told some people on a website that i was a hot blonde........"

"YOU DID WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

"No, no, twas a joke, trust me"

"You're not going funny on me Dazzler are you?, you know that time I lost my favourite thong and it turned up in your gym bag?"

"Yes, yes, it must have fell in by mistake, I told you i'm not a tranny and you dont have to lock your make up away anymore"

"So what you doing with my special pictures?"

"Im sending 'em to a load of lads who sent me bad reps when I tried to be a bit witty on my first post on a forum, now they hate me and I just want them to love me..........you do want them to love me dont you?

"Well...... I suppose so"

"Good" ****HITS SEND****


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

CNUT!!!!

Welcome

Fukin cnut


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice entry  Welcome


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Negged for getting my hopes up, just to crush them


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

My reps will be up and down more times than yo mammas panties.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

superdazzler said:


> My reps will be up and down more times than yo mammas panties.


Dont you worry mate mine will carry you for a long time !


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Dont you worry mate mine will carry you for a long time !


^^^^ x2.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Haha welcome you funny Cnut.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I didn't really neg you lol was positive rep


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Well It seems I just locked my bedroom door, dimmed the lights, and reached for the hand cream for Fcuk all!

Welcome though mate.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

superdazzler said:


> My reps will be up and down more times than yo mammas panties.


I'd say the same about your mama but she don't be wearing panties hehehe


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

welcome mate, good intro!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd shag him.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha 350 odd people were disappointed when they clicked on here lol

Welcome mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> I'd shag him.


thats cos your a slag XX


----------

